# Family Worship: Resources Available



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 7, 2017)

Do you love God and your family?

If you love God, you love more than anything in life communing with Him and worshipping Him, above the distractions of life.

If you love your family, you desire to provide them the best things.

And if you love both God and your family, you will find worshipping God with your family to be of the utmost desire.​
Learn more of what the Bible teaches about family worship, how to start doing it, be encouraged in continuing on with it, and find resources for help with it through the resources found here:

Family Worship - ReformedBooksOnline​I was able to find a number of resources in the archives that don't usually make it into such lists. I hope it is of interest.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Cymro (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for all these resources you have and are providing for us, especially those on the Psalms.
Interesting to read of Christ's name found in the Psalms, which is ammunition against the usual objection of opposers that its absence makes the Psalms obsolete and not contemporary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 7, 2017)

Travis,

Your page looks like a terrific resource. I shared it with several pastor friends and also with the seminarians I'm mentoring. Thanks for the work you've put into it. 

Just a thought -- it was your sermon which was cut off prematurely, right? Would it be helpful/possible to post the manuscript beside the sermon, so we might have the finish to your thoughts?


----------



## LeeD (Mar 8, 2017)

Travis - thanks for this resource. I have visited several times over the past year for various helps and had already been on your page for resources pertaining to family worship for my project, familyworshipradio.com.


----------

